# Cost of Shipping a Container



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Can anyone give me a rough estimate of shipping a 20ft and a 40 ft container to or from Cyprus to UK?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Can anyone give me a rough estimate of shipping a 20ft and a 40 ft container to or from Cyprus to UK?


Has no-one arrived in Cyprus or has had an estimate for returning to UK recently that can give me an answer?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Has no-one arrived in Cyprus or has had an estimate for returning to UK recently that can give me an answer?


Maybe the best thing is to contact some of the companies who do removals to Cyprus.

https://www.petermortonremovals.com/
RSS Logistics - The local shipping company with the international reputation.RSS Logistics | The local shipping company with the international reputation.


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

We're going back to Australia to live sometime next year & asked the same question of PMR...although they couldn't give us a definitive answer due to the variables - shipping costs vary from day to day & I'm sure they employ the 'sticking the tail on the donkey' pricing policy - the shipping company, NOT Peter Morton...but we asked about a 40 ft to Western Australia and they gave a rough estimate of between 6 1/2 to 8 1/2 thousand Euros - a 20 was about 4k...It costs more to Oz so I would imagine our figures would be quite a bit more than you would pay going back to the UK...Hopefully that gives you a rough idea!!

Dave


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Many thanks for the information Dave, that is the sort of rough estimate I need.

Kind regards


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm surprised to see you've not been pointed towards the link on the side of this page:

https://www.expatforum.com/moving-quotes

Pete


----------



## Sandrapoy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Mycrpft. we had our quotes last week and for roughly a 20 ft container it was just a little bit under £5,000, hope that helps....Pete I can't believe I didn't see the link at the side of the page that helps with moving lol, I would definitely have used it if I had seen it...I obviously need to put my glasses on more often lol.
Sandra


----------

